# Does anyone know where I can find The hobbit cartoon [Merged]



## jamesb00798204 (May 23, 2002)

*Does anyone know where I can find The hobbit cartoon*

If you do please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 23, 2002)

I just sent you an e-mail with the information you requested.


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 26, 2002)

oh, do you really want to see it?? i didnt like it much, except for the fact that they acctually bothered to write tunes for more than one of the songs.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 6, 2002)

I just rented it at Blockbuster. I didn't like it that much either.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jun 12, 2002)

i just downloaded the movie it wasn't in too good of quality though


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jun 12, 2002)

the best part was the songs. Gollum was a wreck, and if you rent FOTR its even worse.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 19, 2002)

I recently saw it at a Hollywood Video store.

-Flame


----------



## cavilleri (Jun 28, 2002)

The library is always a good place to look


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 2, 2002)

Why in heck would you want to se it anyway. People at movie stores should give you a refund for renting it. Thank god for new good movies.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 12, 2002)

*Blowing my own horn..sorry*

It is always available on my site. Along with free links to everything Tolkien under the stars.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

I haven't seen it but I have the Lord of the Rings animated one.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 12, 2002)

*I just got...*

"Origin of the Rings" and "Master of the Rings" ......they weren't great but I still like anything about Tolkien!!!!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 14, 2002)

Just wanted to throw in another good word about "The Hobbit" animated movie. I watched it and loved it. The music gets a little on my nerves when the goblins come in the picture, but overall it's great!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

Great? Maybe for a lame cartoon. It's not very accurate with the book either.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 14, 2002)

A lame animated cartoon? Yeah, compared to what's out there now, but if you watch it with an open mind instead of preparing yourself for the worst, it's really entertaining. I thought it was really cute - and pretty accurate as well.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 14, 2002)

I almost rented the LOTR cartoon, but my friend say's it cut's off in the middle of TTT. is this true?



DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

I've never seen it, but that's what I've been told. There's also the RoTK, but not TTT.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 14, 2002)

They have the Return of the King too? I didn't know that.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 15, 2002)

*Heres the breakdown...*

There is:

A Hobbit Movie cartoon
A LOTR Movie cartoon (ends at the end of TTT)
A ROTK cartoon (by a different company)

The Hobbit cartoon IS lame....handled all the good parts so that is was acceptable for children

The LOTR cartoon IS acceptable...but not great

The ROTK cartoon was made by the same people that made The Hobbit cartoon and is not as good as the LOTR cartoon

Of course, none compare to PJ 's Movies

There is also a "Origin of the rings" video and a "Master of the Rings" video....and some others as well


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 15, 2002)

> The Hobbit cartoon IS lame....handled all the good parts so that is was acceptable for children



Grrr... Doesn't any one like it? Of course it was acceptable for children. But so is "The Hobbit". It was written for children too.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Nenya*

I understand your point Nenya, it isn't ALL bad. I think that the book and the cartoon are acceptable for children. However....I think the violence in the book was passed over in the movie. I can't help but wonder if the book would still be considered acceptable for children in todays PC environment. I read the book as a child and found nothing innapropriate about it at all...but things have changed.


----------



## Courtney (Aug 16, 2002)

I thought the hobbits looked scary. Bilibo had big circles around his eyes... And the music kind of stunk.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 16, 2002)

Fingolfin:

Yeah, I can see your point. There is definitely less violence in the cartoon than in the book. But then look at many of the cartoons that are out there. Lots of them have less violence than their original stories. It's probably just that kids can take a lot more in book form than they can visually. All I can say is that if society has been dumbed down so far as to say that "The Hobbit" is too violent for children, I wish that all computers would explode in one big bang and force all children and adults to use their imaginations. That way kids wouldn't rely on being spoon-fed. But then I grew up with the hobbit and I first read the LOTR trillogy when I was about ten...

Courtney:

Hehehe... I sympathize with you on the music. I have to admit that I laughed whenever goblins came into the picture.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

I enjoy the music from The Hobbit..I even like some of the songs in ROTK....Anyone watched that one? I laughed pretty good during that scene where Sam and Frodo fall asleep, then it shows the orcs as that music starts...The music is what Kills me...it sounds funny, so out of place and it starts up so suddenly...

I like the parts with Bilbo...When he comments on his big birthday cake "Bless my soul, you're a match for smaug himself"
and near the end of the movie...after the entire story has been told for Bilbo to hear...and Gandalf says "and now we all know....But alas(looks to Bilbo and see's he is asleep again) then everybody laughs. "Just resting my eyes"
hehehehehe
I like all 3 of the animated movies...though it took my a couple watching before the Bakshi one really grew on me..the ending is awful though.
My favorite is by far the animated Hobbit, I love the Bilbo in that one. After I had watched it several times, I went and baught ROTK....and such was my attatchment for the animated Bilbo in The HObbit...that seeing the same animated Bilbo in ROTK was intense for me, very emotional. When they sailed away...I felt like I did while reading the book. The animationed Hobbit is more real to me than PJ's movie because it effects me more..and i get pulled deeper into it while watching.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re:*

Nenya: I am completely behind your opinion....I am going to turn my computer off before it explodes....

Confusticated: I am still waiting for the rest of PJ's efforts...but man I nearly teared up when the opening started....I have been waiting my whole life for that movie to start. I did not care much for the animated version. Parts of some were good, some parts weren't....I prefer the current movie.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 17, 2002)

Fingolfin:  I'm glad to know someone agrees with me about society... Has your computer blown up yet?

I've only seen "The Hobbit" animated cartoon, but I am going to watch the others as soon as I can. I have to say that "The Hobbit" was cute, but it didn't touch me nearly as much as PJ's FTOR. I tear up almost every time I watch it - I adore that movie!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Nenya*

Actually...yes. 

My desktop has officially disintegrated. I am now using my Laptop. Not as easy to type...but it works.

Rebuilding my desktop, hope society changes or it will keep happening!!!!

I still get choked up too...and I think I have seen it 15 times. I expect I will get choked up every time I watch it....to the end of my days.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 18, 2002)

Fingolfin:

LOL. Have you thought about hooking your PC keyboard up to your laptop? It might make typing easier...

I'll probably get choked up my whole life too. It's just so emotional, and I really congratulate PJ on the first movie - hopefully the others will be just as good.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 19, 2002)

*Nenya:*

I can't hook the keyboard to my laptop becuase they use different types of connections...oh well. I am getting a new computer in three weeks. I ordered the mother of all computers from Dell. It is beautiful. I won't bore you with the details...but it does have (among other things) a 20 inch flat panel LCD monitor and a DVD burner.

I heard about a PJ comment on the next movies. He said a lot of people were very impressed by the scale of FOTR, and that the next two movies were much bigger...that should impress them!!!!

I think when TTT ends with the Shelobs lair scene it will be memorable...and Helm's Deep as well!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow, sounds nice! I wish my computer were like that... Hopefully society will be nice to this one.

I heard that comment too. I do have a lot of faith that the next two movies will be great as well. I sure hope so!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 19, 2002)

*Nenya*

LOL.....They better, or I'm coming after them with my Sting!!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 19, 2002)

LOL  I like the Sting pic!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 19, 2002)

*Thanks....*

I'm not a great photographer...But I try!!!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 19, 2002)

LOL. Where do you get these pictures? No, I'm not trying to bash your unbeatable photography.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

That Balrog is sweet! That's a coool pick. I like the sting too. Where'd you get em?



DWARF LORD


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 20, 2002)

*Hi again*

I'm Sorry....I have to blow my own horn here. I understand that it is apparently uncool to mention your website in these forums. There from my website...I highly recommend checking it out...I promise you, you have seen no site like it.   

I would also be interested in your help filling in any info gaps in my archives section....just a polite request....no worries!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

Fingolfin:

I'm not really sure about how to go about this since I'm not sure what is proper to mention. But anyway I'll risk it. GREAT SITE! You're right, I haven't seen any other site like it. I would be more than happy to help you fill in any gaps, but unfortunately I don't know anything about any of that myself, but if I do find out anything I'll let you know.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Nenya*

Thanks Nenya ,

If you own even one book by Tolkien,,,you may be able to help. Get out your copy and look it up in the archives section. Then see if any of the relevant information is missing....artist name, published date, publishing company, format, etc....

Or if my photo is terrible (lots are) then maybe you could email me a better one to use. I give credit on the site if you want it (by name or email or both).

Anyway...thanks for the kind words. I will be showing a video next week on the site if you are interested...I will notify you.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok, great. I will do that with all the Tolkien books I own ASAP.

Yes, I am interested in seeing the video. Please notify me!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Nenya*

Thanks...

Your a Peach!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

No problem! Anytime, anytime!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Aug 24, 2002)

i thought that movie was weird cause i didnt know what it was about
.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Mar 2, 2003)

*Where can..*

I find the vhs The Hobbit?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

I saw it at BestBuy one time. My friend actualy has it on DVD... its so awesome...


----------



## Burb (Mar 2, 2003)

what?
there is a hobbit movie????


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes, its an old cartoon, and it is very bad picture, even on the DVD, but it provides for a decent flick! Check it out burb! Maybe ull find one!


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 2, 2003)

You can find the old Bankin/Rass version on vhs and dvd. If you are not familiar, this is an old circa 1970's animated version.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 2, 2003)

You can find it right here.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 3, 2003)

I actually have it on hold at the library! i can't wait to watch it!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 3, 2003)

> i can't wait to watch it!



You'll get over that pretty quickly....


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 3, 2003)

LOL, FoolOfaTook! It wasn't that bad...I remember being rather fond of it as a child when I saw it. And I can still hum the tunes to some of the songs.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 3, 2003)

*Ebay*

Try E-bay, if you are in the UK, i think you can actually purchase at amazon.co.uk.

Dependent upon your morals, you can download via P2P software connection.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 4, 2003)

Who can enjoy The Hobbit without Beorn or the Arkenstone? Also, last time I looked you couldn't get it on Amazon.co.uk, and we need PAL video in the UK, so Amazon.com won't do.

Here are a couple of contemporary reviews:

"[T]he animation was two-dimensional, dependent upon subtle tones and water-colored backdrops... Given Bilbo's success via wit rather than strength, it's a shame producers Arthur Rankin Jr. and Jules Bass didn't conjure more imagination in their transposition." - Jeff Freedman, Hollywood Reporter vol.249 no.14 [29 November 1977] p.4

"The Hobbit undergoes the inevitable trimming to bring it to manageable length... [T]he Tolkein character is sacrificed, to the detriment of the story and its serious intent... The art-work varies from fair to first-rate. The screen really comes alive when Smaug takes to the air: a red-gold dragon with happy borrowings from cat and bat, breathing real fire... The Hobbit is promising in several respect. It's strength of narrative could give an example to efforts like Wizards to which its artwork is in no way inferior. But it is sadly characterized by the weakening of powerful images in the interests of simplistic story-telling." - David Hutchison, Cinefantastique vol.7 no.2 [Summer 1978] pp.28, 31


----------



## Elf Goddess (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks! I'll see if i can find it.


----------

